

Ask HN: Did the tax department go after you, startups? - dear

Early stage startups typically have little to no revenue at all.  Many startups don't even have a revenue model in their early years.  The founders may not take a salary.  But startups do have expenses.   Have you had to deal with the tax department when they are suspicious about your business being no revenue for a long period of time while having expenses.  Do they understand the startup scene where a company may not even know how to make money.  How do you explain to them?
======
dottrap
Yes.

No/don't care.

Hire expensive lawyers and accountants.

